# done! sorry <3



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

CLOSED FOR NOW !!! <3


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 28, 2020)

May I visit please?
Jea from Bluebell ^^


----------



## Toot (Mar 28, 2020)

What does Celeste do other than tell you a meteor shower is gonna happen?


----------



## Believe (Mar 28, 2020)

Ill be there! Kevin from Violet~


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Toot said:


> What does Celeste do other than tell you a meteor shower is gonna happen?



She gives you a Wand DIY or if you have the wand DIY she might give you a furniture item DIY, I got an Aries Rocking Chair this time. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fluuffy said:


> May I visit please?
> Jea from Bluebell ^^



omg I adore ur character !!! <3


----------



## audaci (Mar 28, 2020)

ill be there! ky from fantasia


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

It seems we are getting a little full! :3 I'll keep this open as long as shooting stars are happening!! <3 it makes me happy to help others.


----------



## Trix (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll be there, Trix from Oceanmere ^^


----------



## audaci (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> It seems we are getting a little full! :3 I'll keep this open as long as shooting stars are happening!! <3 it makes me happy to help others.



it's full now  could you pm me when there's an open spot?


----------



## Mayor Deanna (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi, I'll stop by!

edit: oop nvm, communication error and now the code isn't working >.>

edit again: nvm omw!


----------



## Believe (Mar 28, 2020)

oof there must have been a communication error?


----------



## Trix (Mar 28, 2020)

uh oh


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 28, 2020)

ill try to stop through!! meg from pillow <3


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

New Dodo Code: MDRJG


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 28, 2020)

Had communication error as well D:
I was able to receive a mums wand recipe from Celeste. Is everyone else alright?


----------



## lusheta (Mar 28, 2020)

May I visit, Deku from Oz


----------



## Fluuffy (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> New Dodo Code: MDRJG



Thanks for having me @Cheybunny!


----------



## Tasuot (Mar 28, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> New Dodo Code: MDRJG



On my way over! ^_^


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 28, 2020)

lusheta said:


> May I visit, Deku from Oz



Sure thing !! <3 Slots are getting full though!


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 28, 2020)

yeah its tough to get in rn, getting a lot of conversation/nook phone interference hehe keep trying for a bit <3


----------



## lusheta (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah unfortunately :/


----------



## Saralie (Mar 28, 2020)

I'll try coming over! Celeste hasn't visited me yet


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 28, 2020)

sidenote i have the same island layout its lovely <3


----------



## Polymathema (Mar 28, 2020)

Gonna try and come over!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 28, 2020)

Can I also come visit and make wishes on the star? It will be Corrine from Cerësia. 

EDIT: I’ll just get the DIY and then leave not too long afterwards.


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 28, 2020)

I love be there, tenocht from aztlan


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 28, 2020)

also this is such a wholesome online play can i just say lol 

thank you for doing this btw i havent been able to get celeste on my own island yet


----------



## Scyne (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi there! I'm going to hang out with a Dodo and hopefully I'll be able to...


A COMMUNICATION ERROR HAS OCCURRED

(lol, Thank you for hosting! I'm trying to participate.)

-Scyne From Lomensa


----------



## Polymathema (Mar 28, 2020)

Which when/if I can manage to get a slot, I'll be Harker from R'lyeh!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

I'd like just the DIY if that's ok!


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you for doing this! Definitely gonna try to stop by. ^^

(btw hiii fellow Melanie fan <3333)


----------



## lauren1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Can I visit?  I’ll bring fruit?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm Saros btw from Cassiopeia


----------



## cicely (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope there's room for me, I want to visit!


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Mar 28, 2020)

ooo, i'd love to come!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 28, 2020)

THANKS A BUNCH!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ll try again in a few minutes. It’s full


----------



## Elegant Star123 (Mar 28, 2020)

thank you so much again!!


----------



## Polymathema (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks muchly!!! Hugs and chocolate bonbons for you! <3 I got the star wand pattern!


----------



## michealsmells (Mar 28, 2020)

Ooh can I come over there if you aren't full? I'll be Micheal from Utopia!


----------

